# Fahrtechnik mit Kindern



## TLaui (22. Oktober 2021)

Hallo liebe MTB News Community,

ich will ehrenamtlich für Kinder im Alter von ca. 6 bis 12 Jahren Fahrtechnikkurse anbieten. Mit dem lokalen Sportverein habe ich bereits gesprochen und der will die Idee sehr gerne unterstützen und künftig anbieten.

Hierfür bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach Inspirationen, Konzepten, Literatur, Spielen, YouTube Channels etc.
Hat hier jemand Erfahrung und kann mir Starthilfe geben?

Wichtig ist mir, dass der Spass bei den Kindern im Vordergrund steht. 

Ich kann mit den Kindern in einem Wald mit Hügel (ca 40hm), vielen Schotterwegen, leichte Trails trainieren. Außerdem kann ich auf kleinere Kicker, die der Sportverein dort deponiert, zugreifen.

 Ich fahre selbst seit über 20 Jahren MTB und will das zusammen mit einem Kumpel anbieten.

Danke für Eure Hilfe und viele Grüße,
Till


----------



## Mountain77 (22. Oktober 2021)

Ausbildung
					

Die DIMB bildet MTB Fahrtechniktrainer und Guides aus, die so Ihre Passion und Faszination am Mountainbiking im Job weiter geben können.




					www.dimb.de
				




Edit:
@TLaui die DIMB sollte ein guter Ansprechpartner sein, aber schau dich hier im Forum mal nach Trainer/Guide Ausbildung um. 
Alle paar Monate kocht dieses ein wenig hoch, gerade wenn es dann auch gerade (leider) um rechtliche Fragen geht, die auch regional unterschiedlich sein können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (22. Oktober 2021)

Meine Erfahrungen die ich bei ähnlichen Aktionen machen konnte ist die, das man die Kid´s von 6 bis 12 nicht in einer Gruppe unterbringen kann und auch nicht sollte.
Die älteren sind motorisch viel feiner und schnell genervt wenn etwas geübt werden soll was bei den kleineren länger dauert. Die kleineren sind schnell dabei das Interesse zu verlieren wenn die warten müssen. Das endet im mittleren Chaos.
Ich hab 1990 mit der Jugendarbeit in ein Jugendfreizeitheim angefangen, beruflich. Die letzten 11 Jahren war MTB Fahren und so ein kram angesagt, immer mit Kid´s und Jugendliche, die letzten 5 Jahre als Vereinshäuptling.
Ich hab schon diverse Spielchen und Übungen durchgezogen, mit Inlineskates und MTB.
Es ist alles zu komplex um hier die Abläufe zu schildern. Deswegen bin ich hier raus . . .

Aber, vielleicht findet sich einer bei dir in der Nähe der dich Anleiten kann.
Eins ist sicher, du brauchst viel Kraft und Energie, darfst nicht als Kumpel auftreten, aber auch nicht wie einer der alles Beherrschen will, das kannste eh nicht . . .

Achja, mach dir mal Gedanken über den Versicherungsschutz.
Obwohl du ja anscheinend die Unterstützung von ein Verein hast, bist du noch lange nicht auf der sicheren Seite.
Damals als wir für unseren kleinen Bikepark ein Verein suchen mussten der die Rechtlichen Fragen und so ein Kram übernimmt, waren vom Verein Forderungen da, die wir nicht so hinnehmen wollten, Sprich höhere Vereinsmitgliedschaft weil ja MTB soo gefährlich ist. Mitreden und Mitbestimmen ja sowieso und Anträge über jede Kleinigkeit stellen, muss ja alles seine Richtigkeit haben. Springen war bis 30cm erlaubt, höher nicht.
Es war einfacher ein eigenen Verein zu Gründen.


----------



## HarryBeast (22. Oktober 2021)

Ich abonnierr den Thread mal, gutes Thema.


----------



## mm1986 (22. Oktober 2021)

Find ich auch interessant !


----------



## Hauteroute (23. Oktober 2021)

Hi,
wir bieten seit 3 Jahren Techniktraining an. Anfangs nur in unserem Verein. Mittlerweile zusammen mit dem Verein aus dem Nachbarort. Vorteil: mehr Übungsleiter und somit ein gezielteres Training in mehreren kleineren Gruppen möglich. Richtig ist, dass die Gruppen nicht zu groß sein sollten (Lerneffekt und aber auch das Handling und Übersicht über die Gruppe). Wir machen meistens 6-9 Jahre und 10-14 Jahre. 
Als ich damals angefangen habe, habe ich mir Videos auf Youtube z.B. vom *SV Reudern* angesehen.




Die machen seit vielen Jahren eine irre gute Nachwuchsarbeit. Es sind aber auch zwischen 25-30 Übungsleiter und Trainer am Start.
oder *URC Bikerei* in Österreich:




Auf Youtube findet Ihr da einiges an Material und Inspirationen.
Ansonsten hab ich da auch noch einiges im Köcher.


----------



## HarryBeast (25. Oktober 2021)

Danke, alles abgespeichert. Interessant zu sehen, auf welchem Niveau einige Kinder/Jugendliche schon fahren.


----------



## Hauteroute (30. Oktober 2021)

Am Donnerstag war unser letztes Techniktraining.
Heute unser Technik-Equipment vom Wertstoffhof ins Winterlager verfrachtet.
2x großer Hänger randvoll.💪


----------



## HarryBeast (31. Oktober 2021)

Das ist eine wirklich beeindruckende Materialsammlung!


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Oktober 2021)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag war unser letztes Techniktraining.
> Heute unser Technik-Equipment vom Wertstoffhof ins Winterlager verfrachtet.
> 2x großer Hänger randvoll.💪


Die Offseason hat doch noch gar nicht begonnen 😱


----------



## Hauteroute (31. Oktober 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Die Offseason hat doch noch gar nicht begonnen 😱


Wir starten schon mit den Vorbereitungen fürs Langlauf-Training. Für nächste Woche ist der erste Schnee angesagt.🌨️❄️⛷️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (31. Oktober 2021)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Wir starten schon mit den Vorbereitungen fürs Langlauf-Training. Für nächste Woche ist der erste Schnee angesagt.🌨️❄️⛷️


😱 Das ist kein Grund... 🤣. Saison Endet am 31.12 23:59:59  und beginnt am 1.1 um 0:0:01 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Hauteroute (31. Oktober 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> 😱 Das ist kein Grund... 🤣. Saison Endet am 31.12 23:59:59  und beginnt am 1.1 um 0:0:01 🤷🏻‍♂️


Das mag bei vielen zutreffen. Im Kindertraining ist jedoch Vielseitigkeit und Abwechslung mit das Wichtigste. Das macht den Kopf auch Mal wieder frei.


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Oktober 2021)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Das mag bei vielen zutreffen. Im Kindertraining ist jedoch Vielseitigkeit und Abwechslung mit das Wichtigste. Das macht den Kopf auch Mal wieder frei.


Oh man muss ich das noch deutlicher schreiben damit die Ironie sichtbar wird?


----------



## Hauteroute (31. Oktober 2021)

Hab dich schon verstanden. Die Anzahl der Emojis war nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## Schnegge (1. November 2021)

Wer noch Ideen sucht, kann ja mal hier schauen....





						J+S-Kids – Radsport: Lektion 1 «Das Fahrrad entdecken» » mobilesport.ch
					

Mit kleinen Spielen und Übungen schulen die Kinder in dieser Lektion die koordinativen Fähigkeiten und lernen, das Fahrrad zu beherrschen sowie die Bremsen richtig einzusetzen.




					www.mobilesport.ch


----------



## Hauteroute (1. November 2021)

Hier noch ein paar Sachen aus Reudern (Oliver Felten).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hauteroute (1. November 2021)

Ebenso gibt es vom BDR einen Katalog mit Technikübungen.


----------



## Del Pedro (10. November 2021)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir bieten seit 3 Jahren Techniktraining an. Anfangs nur in unserem Verein. Mittlerweile zusammen mit dem Verein aus dem Nachbarort. Vorteil: mehr Übungsleiter und somit ein gezielteres Training in mehreren kleineren Gruppen möglich. Richtig ist, dass die Gruppen nicht zu groß sein sollten (Lerneffekt und aber auch das Handling und Übersicht über die Gruppe). Wir machen meistens 6-9 Jahre und 10-14 Jahre.
> Als ich damals angefangen habe, habe ich mir Videos auf Youtube z.B. vom *SV Reudern* angesehen.
> 
> ...


Fühle mich geehrt mich mit unserem Verein hier zu finden 

Was ich auf die Schnelle neben den paar Videos zum Aufbau von Nachwuchsarbeit noch beitragen kann:

Top Buch von Robert Rittger: Train the Trainer

Best Practice Leitfaden von mir für Vereine mit vielen Links auch zum Thema Trainingsgelände:




__





						Österreichischer Radsport-Verband - Trainingsrichtlinien
					

Offizielle Website des Österreichischen Radsport-Verbandes




					www.radsportverband.at
				




SkillBook vom URC Bikerei:








						SKIBO allgemein – UNION Radclub Bikerei
					






					bikerei.sportunion.at
				











						Übungsbeschreibung – UNION Radclub Bikerei %
					

Die Übungsbeschreibungen im Mountainbike Skill-Book des URC Bikerei bieten uns einen standardisierten Testaufbau, um die Fertigkeiten der Kinder möglichst gerecht überprüfen zu können.




					bikerei.sportunion.at


----------



## Albschrat (11. November 2021)

Damit hab ich angefangen:


----------



## doko (11. November 2021)

Wie ist denn deine eigene Erfahrung mit Fahrtechnikkursen? Hast du hier bereits erste Kenntnisse und Erfahrungen gesammelt in der Übungsleitung? Weisst du worauf man achten sollte und wie man neue Impulse setzt? Hast du eine Ausbildung bei DIMB/DAV oder sonstigen Institutionen gemacht? 

Ich habe dieses Jahr die zweite Saison ein eigens entwickelten Kidskurs über eine MTB-Schule durchgeführt (immer als Trainerduo im Gelände unterwegs). Der Ansatz, dass Spaß im Vordergrund stehen sollte, passt schonmal. Nur noch wichtiger ist, dass die Sicherheit im Vordergrund steht. 
Erfahrungsgemäß muss man hier Kinder oftmals eher ausbremsen. Springen ist zwar cool und macht Spaß, gezieltes, sauberes Abrollen von Hindernissen hilft langfristig aber mehr.
Wir haben in dem Kurs die erste Stunde immer erstmal auf dem Parkplatz verbracht und nach dem Bikecheck Grundposition und Aktivierung geübt. Zwischendrin immer ein paar kleine Spiele mit den Kids gemacht, um aufzulockern und mental wieder aus der Übung rauszukommen. Wir sind erst weiter ins Gelände, wenn jedes Kind sauber auf dem Bike stand. Hier waren immer unterschiedlichste Anforderungen durch uns zu erfüllen. Es wird verschieden schnell umgesetzt und es werden verschiedene Impulse benötigt, um den gewünschten Effekt zu erzielen.
Im Anschluss ging es dann mit den Kindern auf leichte Trails. Hier war es wichtig in der Parkplatzrunde ein gutes Bild der Gruppenstärke eingefangen zu haben, um nicht zu unter- bzw überfordern. Im Prinzip gilt hier das Gleiche, wie für Erwachsene. Man sollte den Kindern immer auf Augenhöhe begegnen. Wenn einem dies gelingt, können die Kinder sich frei entfalten und sind nicht eingeschüchtert, hören zeitgleich besser zu und nehmen Verwarnungen auch richtig auf, ohne zu resignieren.

Wenn man es dann noch schafft bei jedem einzelnen Teilnehmer wichtige Impulse zu setzen (was das Ziel eines jeden Trainers sein sollte), die Kids am Ende des Tages einen grandiosen Tag hatten und zukünftig sicherer auf dem Bike stehen, war das ein Erfolg für alle Beteiligten. Der Tag hat zwar immer immens geschlaucht, kaum andere Kurse haben aber immer so viel Spaß gemacht.

Auch hier noch ein kleiner Tipp: Je nach Dauer des Kurses, eine gemeinsame Mittagspause einlegen, in der 20 Minuten Bikeverbot herrscht. Wir haben hier immer einen sehr ruhigen Platz auf einer Wiese mit Sitzgelegenheiten aufgesucht, die Versperbox ausgepackt und mit den Kids gegessen. Auch die Kinder haben diese Ruhepause extrem genossen.


----------



## Hauteroute (16. November 2021)

Hat jetzt nichts mit Techniktraining zu tun, aber super mit Kindern umsetzbar. So geschehen am Samstag. Zudem super als Imagepflege für den Verein, für uns Biker im Allgemeinen und als Gruppenbildungsmaßnahme....









						Für das Klima: Junge Mountainbiker pflanzen 750 Bäume in Stiefenhofen
					

Die jungen Sportler wollen der Natur etwas zurückgeben. Beim Projekt "Wald-Klima-Klasse" sind auch zwei Schulen aus Lindenberg dabei. Wer sich um die ...




					www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de


----------



## supperharry (12. Dezember 2021)

Endlich ein Tread mit dem Thema Kindertraining, bei dem ein Paar brauchbare Tipps reinfliessen. 
Das aboniere ja mal.


----------



## supperharry (12. Dezember 2021)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Damit hab ich angefangen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1370624


Bei dem Buch finde ich eher negative bzw. enttäuschte Rezensionen im Netz.


----------



## schmitr3 (12. Dezember 2021)

Ist halt nichts für konkrete Trainingatips, und richtet sich eher an Eltern, die noch nicht selber im MTB fahren drin sind (so meinen Meinung). Spezifisch für ein (Vereins) Kindertraining habe ich auch nicht viel gefunden, am ehesten noch das: https://www.amazon.de/Train-Trainer-Praxisbuch-Vereine-Mountainbike-Sport/dp/3000471278


----------



## RudiGonzales (5. Mai 2022)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir bieten seit 3 Jahren Techniktraining an. Anfangs nur in unserem Verein. Mittlerweile zusammen mit dem Verein aus dem Nachbarort. Vorteil: mehr Übungsleiter und somit ein gezielteres Training in mehreren kleineren Gruppen möglich. Richtig ist, dass die Gruppen nicht zu groß sein sollten (Lerneffekt und aber auch das Handling und Übersicht über die Gruppe). Wir machen meistens 6-9 Jahre und 10-14 Jahre.
> Als ich damals angefangen habe, habe ich mir Videos auf Youtube z.B. vom *SV Reudern* angesehen.
> 
> ...


"Ansonsten hab ich da auch noch einiges im Köcher."


Hallo Hauteroute,

von dem, was du da noch im Köcher hast, nehme ich gerne alles ;-)

Hast du es evtl. zusammengefasst in der Cloud? Sonst würde ich versuchen, die sehr guten Hinweise aus dem Thread zusammenzufassen und in eine Cloud zu stellen.

VG
Rudi


----------



## RudiGonzales (5. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

an jene von euch, die Jugendtraining im Verein durchführen:
Habt ihr klare *Vorgaben* für das Training definiert bezüglich

*Einteilung TeilnehmerIn* (Alter, Skill je Gruppe z.B. Fortgeschrittene mind. Trackstand und HR versetzen)
*Mindestausstattung TeilnehmerIn* je nach MTB-Disziplin (z. B. Fullface bei jeglicher Art von Sprüngen, Protektorenpflicht bei xxxx usw.)
*Mindestausstattung Rad* (Zollgröße, Schaltung, etc.)
*Max Anzahl TN* je TrainerIn/Relation je Disziplin/Übung
Sonstige Vorgaben
Danke vorab, gerne auch per PN schicken

------------------------------------------------------------
*Trainingskonzepte MTB-Jugend*
Ich habe mal versucht, bisherige Konzepte übersichtlicher in einem Ordner aufzulisten und mit meinem Zeugs zu ergänzen. Dazu noch eine Excel-Liste mit Links.





__





						Trainingskonzepte MTB-Jugend – Google Drive
					






					drive.google.com
				




Kann ich bei weiteren Erkenntnissen gerne ergänzen.

-------------------------------------------------------------
*Gravity-Workshop*
In NRW starten wir im September (3.9.) übrigens mit der ersten (bezahlbaren) FoBi im Bereich Gravity, welcher aus unserer Sicht sonst leider bei Train-the-trainer Ausbildungen viel zu kurz kommt. In dieser Fortbildung geht es um 3 Themen, die besonders in den Gravity-Disziplinen Enduro und Downhill gefordert sind.





__





						sewobe | Veranstaltungen Muster
					





					server25.der-moderne-verein.de
				




-------------------------------------------------------------
*DAV-ÜL C*
Der DAV bietet noch in diesem Jahr einen Sonderlehrgang Basis ÜL-C an.




__





						16.10.22 bis 23.10.22: GRUNDLEHRGANG Trainer*in C Mountainbike in Winterberg | Landesverband DAV NRW
					






					alpenverein.nrw
				



-------------------------------------------------------------

Bis bald im Wald
Rudi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hauteroute (7. Mai 2022)

Hallo Rudi,

spitze und vielen Dank für die Arbeit die du dir machst. Wirklich eine super Idee die ganzen Informationen zu sammeln und in einer zugänglichen Cloud zusammenzuführen.

Ich hab 2020 im Rahmen meiner C-Trainer-Ausbildung was zu Technikübungen MTB zusammengeschrieben.

Weiter hätte ich noch einige Fotos mit Erklärungen vom Technikparcour beim Profix-Swisscup.
Die könnte ich Dir wenn du möchtest z.B. per WhatsApp schicken. Bitte dann um PN.

Gruß Claus


----------



## RudiGonzales (9. Mai 2022)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Hallo Rudi,
> 
> spitze und vielen Dank für die Arbeit die du dir machst. Wirklich eine super Idee die ganzen Informationen zu sammeln und in einer zugänglichen Cloud zusammenzuführen.
> 
> ...


Gern geschehen.

Ich habe die letzte Datei auch direkt in der Cloud abgespeichert. Liest sich sehr gut.





__





						Trainingskonzepte MTB-Jugend – Google Drive
					






					drive.google.com
				




Danke und guten Wochenstart

Rudi


----------

